# So in love!! added another!



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

My Proctor Hill Farms BO Ataragtis kidded 7 days ago. I pulled her daughters to place on the bottle as I am going to sell one and I didn't want her nursing a single as she is going in the show ring in a couple weeks 

I shaved her down today before milking (10 hour fill) and was liking what I was seeing!!! She is just barely a year old!!!




























:wahoo: :wahoo: :wahoo: :wahoo:


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: So in love!!*

Wow! Love that udder! Congrats


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: So in love!!*

Thank you so much!! I am just so excited!!! I have another one that surprised the heck out of me also - will post her in a few!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: So in love!!*

I just love shaving them. You find so many hidden surprises! It's like Christmas all over again! lol


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: So in love!!*

This is Aurora Farms JM Pudding. I was going to sell her as a FF as she was just a no known lineage goat that I knew nothing about and was not totally excited about her udder. Addie convinced me to keep her and give her one more kidding to see if her capacity came in. Well - this year she kidded with a single - and although I liked her udder - I have been so busy that I just kept her daughter on her (Rayne) for the most part and not milking much. Well I bagged her up at 11 hours bagged - 11 weeks fresh with a SINGLE .....


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:thumb: Very nice udders there!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

sorry about the hairy udders - couldn't find my 40 blade - so it was shaved with a 10


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Lol. It still looks great!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.......... :thumb:


----------



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)

unbelievable.. you go girl!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL..... Besides being my favorite goatie color of simple B/W......Ataragtis has a very nice FF udder! Nice fore extension as well as overall look.

Pudding has filled out extremely well too...nice width, nice teat placement and really nice capacity....breeding her to a buck that will help extend and smooth fore udders in her daughters will be an awesome udder in the making!

You did very well with keeping Pudding for a 2nd freshening, some does only get better with each freshening and the first one is just the "trial" one.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Nice on both accounts! I love Rayne so I have to say "Go Pudding!" I'm going to have so many goats this coming summer and fall but I still plan to put a reservation down at your farm next spring.


----------

